# OBS Wayland Black Screen Debian 11



## aaronglz23 (Nov 4, 2021)

Hello:

I'm using OBS Studio 27.1.3 from Flatpak on Debian 11 Gnome (3.38.5) & Wayland, and when I choose to share screen with pipewire it shows me black screen:

Logs:


```
QSocketNotifier: Can only be used with threads started with QThread
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
Attempted path: /app/share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale.ini
Attempted path: /app/share/obs/obs-studio/locale.ini
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-GB.ini
Attempted path: /app/share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-GB.ini
info: Using preferred locale 'en-GB'
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark.qss
Attempted path: /app/share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark.qss
info: Platform: Wayland
info: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-5200U CPU @ 2.20GHz
info: CPU Speed: 2200.961MHz
info: Physical Cores: 2, Logical Cores: 4
info: Physical Memory: 15924MB Total, 8638MB Free
info: Kernel Version: Linux 5.10.0-9-amd64
info: Distribution: "KDE Flatpak runtime" "5.15-21.08"
info: Session Type: wayland
info: Portable mode: false
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark/no_sources.svg
Attempted path: /app/share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark/no_sources.svg
QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_tbar_position_valueChanged(int)
QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_actionShowTransitionProperties_triggered()
QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_actionHideTransitionProperties_triggered()
info: OBS 27.1.3 (linux)
info: ---------------------------------
info: ---------------------------------
info: audio settings reset:
    samples per sec: 48000
    speakers:        2
info: ---------------------------------
info: Initializing OpenGL...
info: Using EGL/Wayland
info: Initialized EGL 1.5
info: Loading up OpenGL on adapter Intel Mesa Intel(R) HD Graphics 5500 (BDW GT2)
info: OpenGL loaded successfully, version 4.6 (Core Profile) Mesa 21.2.2 (git-15c8aeef1d), shading language 4.60
info: ---------------------------------
info: video settings reset:
    base resolution:   1366x768
    output resolution: 1364x768
    downscale filter:  Bicubic
    fps:               30/1
    format:            NV12
    YUV mode:          709/Partial
info: NV12 texture support not available
info: Audio monitoring device:
    name: Default
    id: default
info: ---------------------------------
warning: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-captions.so'
warning: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.so'
warning: Failed to load 'en-GB' text for module: 'linux-capture.so'
info: [pipewire] Available captures:
info: [pipewire]     - Desktop capture
info: [pipewire]     - Window capture
libDeckLinkAPI.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
warning: A DeckLink iterator could not be created.  The DeckLink drivers may not be installed
info: No blackmagic support
warning: Failed to load 'en-GB' text for module: 'linux-jack.so'
warning: Failed to load 'en-GB' text for module: 'linux-pulseaudio.so'
warning: v4l2loopback not installed, virtual camera disabled
warning: Failed to load 'en-GB' text for module: 'obs-browser.so'
info: [obs-browser]: Version 2.16.3
info: [obs-browser]: CEF Version 87.1.12+g03f9336+chromium-87.0.4280.88
error: os_dlopen(libnvidia-encode.so.1->libnvidia-encode.so.1): libnvidia-encode.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

info: FFMPEG VAAPI supported
warning: Failed to load 'en-GB' text for module: 'obs-libfdk.so'
error: os_dlopen(/app//lib/obs-plugins/obs-ndi.so->/app//lib/obs-plugins/obs-ndi.so): /app//lib/obs-plugins/obs-ndi.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

warning: Module '/app//lib/obs-plugins/obs-ndi.so' not loaded
error: os_dlopen(/app//lib/obs-plugins/obs-v4l2sink.so->/app//lib/obs-plugins/obs-v4l2sink.so): /app//lib/obs-plugins/obs-v4l2sink.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

warning: Module '/app//lib/obs-plugins/obs-v4l2sink.so' not loaded
warning: Failed to load 'en-GB' text for module: 'obs-vst.so'
warning: Failed to load 'en-GB' text for module: 'obs-x264.so'
warning: Failed to load 'en-GB' text for module: 'rtmp-services.so'
info: ---------------------------------
info:   Loaded Modules:
info:     text-freetype2.so
info:     rtmp-services.so
info:     obs-x264.so
info:     obs-vst.so
info:     obs-transitions.so
info:     obs-outputs.so
info:     obs-libfdk.so
info:     obs-filters.so
info:     obs-ffmpeg.so
info:     obs-browser.so
info:     linux-v4l2.so
info:     linux-pulseaudio.so
info:     linux-jack.so
info:     linux-decklink.so
info:     linux-capture.so
info:     image-source.so
info:     frontend-tools.so
info:     decklink-ouput-ui.so
info:     decklink-captions.so
info: ---------------------------------
info: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
info: All scene data cleared
info: ------------------------------------------------
info: pulse-input: Server name: 'pulseaudio 14.2'
info: pulse-input: Audio format: s16le, 48000 Hz, 2 channels
info: pulse-input: Started recording from 'alsa_output.usb-Solid_State_System_Co._Ltd._USB_PnP_Audio_Device_000000000000-00.analog-stereo.monitor'
info: [Loaded global audio device]: 'Desktop Audio'
info: pulse-input: Server name: 'pulseaudio 14.2'
info: pulse-input: Audio format: s16le, 48000 Hz, 1 channels
info: pulse-input: Started recording from 'alsa_input.usb-Solid_State_System_Co._Ltd._USB_PnP_Audio_Device_000000000000-00.mono-fallback'
info: [Loaded global audio device]: 'Mic/Aux'
info: Switched to scene 'Screen 1'
info: ------------------------------------------------
info: Loaded scenes:
info: - scene 'Screen 1':
info: ------------------------------------------------
qt.qpa.wayland: Wayland does not support QWindow::requestActivate()
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/images/overflow.png
Attempted path: /app/share/obs/obs-studio/images/overflow.png
info: adding 42 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 42 milliseconds (source: Mic/Aux)

info: [pipewire] available cursor modes:
info: [pipewire]     - Metadata
info: [pipewire]     - Always visible
info: [pipewire]     - Hidden
info: PipeWire initialized (sender name: 1_337)
info: User added source 'Screen Capture (PipeWire)' (pipewire-desktop-capture-source) to scene 'Screen 1'
info: [pipewire] screencast session created
info: [pipewire] asking for desktop…
info: [pipewire] desktop selected, setting up screencast
info: [pipewire] created stream 0x55abeef8b620
info: [pipewire] playing stream…
error: [pipewire] Error id:2 seq:2 res:-71 (Unknown error -71): wrong resource type/version
error: [pipewire] Error id:0 seq:3 res:-2 (Unknown error -2): unknown resource 2 op:2
error: [pipewire] Error id:0 seq:4 res:-2 (Unknown error -2): unknown resource 2 op:3
```

I know that switching to X11 might be an alternative, but I wonder if there is an actual solution for Wayland, because I don't want to switch to x11. Thank you so much.


----------



## GeNAM (Nov 11, 2021)

I had the same issue, the logs showed similar error, I re-installed a previous version 27.1.2 with this command:
sudo flatpak update \
  --commit=2efc7ab330fb30da87ff640a31ae0a260b30cfa38d879a7f18993225797127b7 \
    com.obsproject.Studio

you can get more information in this page:








						Is it possible to roll back a flatpak update?
					

Question in the title... A recent flatpak update to an application has introduced new bugs that turnou to be a bigger nuisance that the bugs that are fixed.  I don't see anything that looks like a




					unix.stackexchange.com
				




Then you need deactivate the automatic updates.

It's not the best fix but if you need use wayland and obs-studio is an option.


----------



## aaronglz23 (Nov 25, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll try that, but also I know that it works on Debian Testing or any distro with a latest version of wayland, pipewire, gnome...etc So, it seems they fixed or just work fine on newer versions.


----------

